# Campsite near Plymouth for 07.00 ferry ??



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all you experienced ones,
This time we are trying the Plymouth to Roscoff ferry which leaves at 08.00. We need to be there by 07.00 officially but as oh is disabled we best get there a bit earlier as need to park by lift etc.
Does anyone have knowledge of a cl/ CS near to Plymouth that won't mind us leaving at 6.30 ish???
Many thanks
Ruth


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

You can overnight in the checkin queue. You won't be alone, there's no charge and a man will come along at 6am to wake you up. Probably best to arrive after 8pm, particularly if the Pont Aven is sailing that evening.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

From memory, the best thing is to stay at the port itself, there are no nearby CL's CS's as the City is large and IMO not very attractive....

you have to go outside the city for campsites and then drive in.....

if you arrive at the port the evening before there is an area before you enter the controlled part, just before the last roundabout which splits ferry port traffic from others on the right hand side as you drive into the port, it's position is;

50.367673, -4.154938

that may default to Millbay Road, but the road you want is the one running parallel at sea level into the port - it does not appear to have a name but there are marked lorry/large vehicle parking spaces on the right....

We have stayed there overnight before when catching the early ferry.

Worth thinking about,

Dave


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you both but we are TERRIBLE sleepers at the best of times so are looking for a site not too far away. I've done a quick search and there are a couple of possibilities but will need to ring to check ok to leave that early. If not will go for your suggestions ( with earplugs)!!!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Any of the small lay-bys on the moor will be ok. And very quiet.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

If you really want a site the closest is Riverside, just off the A38 at Marsh Mills and about 10 minutes from the terminal.. But it will cost you around 20 pounds. But don't be put off by the ferry terminal as there are usually dozens of motor homes in the queue and it isn't noisy. The parking area suggested by Penguin is noisy and not to be recommended as it is used mainly by hgv's.


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Rolyk, we will certainly look at it. Sounds like we need to be in that queue or we'll never get near the lift!!!! :?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have stayed at Riverside, it is a nice site with the pitches well separated,

here is their tariff page which indicates £18.50 for one night with EHU

http://www.riversidecaravanpark.com/tariff

it is about a 10 minute drive through the city to the ferryport, easy drive on good roads

I agree that close to the port is and can be noisy......

Dave


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*campsite plymouth*

There is an official MH stop at Lee Mill about five miles from Plymouth.

wasfitonce


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Great all of you. Lots of useful first hand info as always. I will be doing a first hand " disabled" persons guide of the ferry/ crossing and will put it in the relevant section when we return.
Sorry I should say secondhand as it's hubby not myself!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Been there, done that.....

if you request to be put near the lift you MIGHT be lucky - we have been put close some times and a considerable walk away (the end of the deck) at other times....

Disabled drivers also don't get loaded early - even if you arrive well before the booking on time you will probably spend a lot of time in the queue waiting to go through the customs shed - where they can and do check vehicles thoroughly - and I have been asked to step out and been searched personally too......

The disabled cabins are not IMO, they are simply 4 berth cabins which they only use 2 berths, the shower is not flat and the curtain on the shower tends to blow in and get stuck to you.....

The lifts are also very slow to arrive, particularly when you want to disembark.

I did seek assistance once when travelling by myself, but it was not forthcoming until my daughter rang France from the UK, only then did anyone respond..... apparently the girl I spoke to did not understand - which IMO was the fact that she turned away and did not bother to listen....... so be careful if you seek assistance.....

Dave


----------

